# Paper Art



## BookStop (Dec 30, 2009)

I've seen a couple of these before but there are tons of new ones...Enjoy.

A4 PAPER CUT


----------



## Rodders (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW. Some of that stuff is seriously impressive.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 30, 2009)

That is totally awesome!

I think I'll contact the artist and ask for a price list.
I'd love to have just about any of those hanging on the wall or under a clear case.  Quite amazing stuff!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! And how?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 31, 2009)

Amazing ...


----------



## The Judge (Dec 31, 2009)

Impressively skilled work - clever in both conception and execution.

Thanks for the link, Bookstop.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 31, 2009)

As TJ says: well thought out and with expert implementation.


----------



## Interference (Dec 31, 2009)

I look at these and all I can think is *erk* - oh, that and 
"What a piece of worke is a man! how Noble in
Reason? how infinite in faculty? in forme and mouing
how expresse and admirable? in Action, how like an Angel?
in apprehension, how like a God? the beauty of the
world, the Parragon of Animals ..." 
but you already knew I was a pompous get.


----------



## J-WO (Jan 1, 2010)

Interference said:


> but you already knew I was a pompous get.




Nah, you've just seen Withnail & I.


----------



## Interference (Jan 1, 2010)

Sussed!


----------



## J-WO (Jan 2, 2010)

The Camberwell carrot--now there's some paper art!


----------



## Talysia (Jan 16, 2010)

Only just discovered this, but wow - these are brilliant!  I could only wish I could create things like this.  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Feb 9, 2010)

At first I was sure these weren't real. That's mind blowing.


----------

